# Purple Roof of Heaven Owners...



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have the purple Roof of Heaven cover can you tell me what skin you have, if you use one and maybe post a pic? Thanks much!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Topic: Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest! 

There are some in here NYC. The Lily skin would be pretty, it is shown with Butterfly but ROH and BF are the same shade of purple. Leslie and luv both have ROH and have posted their skins with cover but I'm at work and didn't have time to do a complete search. They may be in this thread.


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the Starry Night with my purple ROH and it is a perfect color. I know the picture has already been posted multiple times.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not using a skin with my ROH, just the natural look.


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

I have Starry night & 9000, but then I saw the Lily and am thinking of getting that as it is more versatile and can be used with different covers if I get tired of the purple cover.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I have starry night, but I would get what you like best.  When you open the cover there is only one strip of purple in the center that you see, the rest is black.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I think Star Kiss would be a good match for it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I find this one goes with everything...










However, if for some reason you don't agree...this one also goes well with ROH.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


>


That is Star Kiss!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I requested the star kiss in the K1 version because I thought it would go nicely with the purple ROH..... I finally ordered my ROH but haven't ordered my skin yet because I am undecided still!  I do like the Star Kiss and the Lullaby.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually have Star Kiss -- I bought it b/c I like it so much.  I'll use it with Butterfly whenever I get tired of Lily.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I find this one goes with everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh I agree


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I find this one goes with everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

kari said:


> I actually have Star Kiss -- I bought it b/c I like it so much. I'll use it with Butterfly whenever I get tired of Lily.


Do you change your skins back and forth? I didn't know this was possible.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

PJS said:


> Do you change your skins back and forth? I didn't know this was possible.


Well Lily is my first skin but I figure I'll probably just ditch it when I get tired of it. Some people do change back and forth though I think.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I really like Star Kiss.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have Orient and I actually think it goes pretty well. Starry night is the perfect match but I really like the Orient skin.

L


----------

